
Print vs. iPad vs. Web - duck
http://www.baekdal.com/publishing/print-vs-ipad-vs-web
======
ramy_d

       I love Apple's products and I buy almost everything they make, but they do not
       understand the internet.
    

then maybe that's not the issue, maybe we (as internet denizens) are critical
of the wrong things that are actually worth understanding (for example, moving
industries to a new platform in way those industries feel comfortable doing).

Not to ride on the article, I totally agree with what Thomas is saying, and
it's sad seeing a tech magazine like Wired not get it either.

Articles like this are necessary to explicitly outline the problems, but it's
also worth saying that stepping stones are better than the prospect of never
getting there.

~~~
maxawaytoolong
I don't know if the fact that the Wired app sucks is Apple's fault. Rumor has
it that Steve Jobs cannot stand any of the magazine apps in the app store.

